# Snorkeling/ diving from resort beach



## PClapham (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello-can anyone direct me to a thread which discusses this for the Cayman islands?  I'm sure it has been asked before....
Thanks
Anita


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 9, 2008)

Which resort are you referring to?


----------



## PClapham (Jul 9, 2008)

Any of the resorts on the Cayman Island-which (if any) have snorkeling or diving from the location.  Thanks
Anita


----------



## Conan (Jul 9, 2008)

There's very good snorkeling off the beach in many spots on the Seven Mile Beach (west) side of Grand Cayman.  Chances are you'll do fine from your hotel or resort beach, or you could go to the well-known spots near the cemetary (northwest) or the harbor (southwest)

On the East End side, where the Morritt's and Reef timeshares are located, there's much less for a snorkeler to see (although colorful fish do congregate where people feed them, e.g. under the dock at Morritts).  The only useful snorkeling we did on the east side was via excursion boat that goes a few hundred meters out from shore.  There are a couple of well-known spots on the north side near the east coast, but we found them disappointing.

I'm not familiar with beachside diving, but I expect it would be better on the west.


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Jul 9, 2008)

PClapham said:


> Any of the resorts on the Cayman Island-which (if any) have snorkeling or diving from the location.  Thanks
> Anita



We were there about 10 years ago and found a fabulous spot to snorkel ajacent to the Westin Causaurina resort on 7 mile beach.  It was not a secret as we found out about it from some locals and it proved to be the best snorkeling I have ever experienced. I sent the directions to a tugger who wanted it back then.  I just looked in my file and I still have it.  I will email it to you if you like.  Harvey


----------



## PClapham (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, thanks, I'd like to have that information.  My family is very impressed when they can walk out of the unit and snorkle without having to load stuff in a car!
Anita


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 9, 2008)

rklein001 said:


> On the East End side, where the Morritt's and Reef timeshares are located, there's much less for a snorkeler to see (although colorful fish do congregate where people feed them, e.g. under the dock at Morritts).
> 
> I'm not familiar with beachside diving, but I expect it would be better on the west.



We just got back from the Morritt's and rklein is correct.   The snorkeling is decent from the shore, but not spectacular.    I would walk way down the beach, past the Morritt's, and drift towards the docks at both resorts.    There are always big tarpon, and the occasional barracuda, under the dock at the Morritt's and lots and lots of fish under the dock at the Reef.    I also saw a small ray.

If you pay close attention, to the nooks and crannies as you drift, you'll be surprised at the amount of critters that you do see.

As for shore dives on the East End?    Forget about it.   All the good diving is off of boats.    There's a on site dive-op at the Morritt's, (Tortuga Divers operated by Red Sail Sports), but I always use the one down the road, Ocean Frontiers.    

They're a top-notch operation!


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 10, 2008)

Shore diving on east end requires a reasonably good swim out to the mini-wall.  A variable current can run along this part of the wall - last time we did an awesome drift dive from a boat not far off this area.

Here's a decent shore diving site http://www.shorediving.com/Earth/Caribbean/Cayman_Islands/index.htm

Be aware that you cannot dive or swim at the Grand Caymanian resort as it is located on the North Sound, I think Plantation is on the water but I'm not sure about 7 Mile Beach Resort but both of these are very close to beach access regardless.

The Reef, Castaways and Morritts are all beachfront.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 10, 2008)

We're not divers and not too experienced, but here's a short youtube of snorkeling under Morritt's dock, which my partner shot this past January:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZCr_u4k44Rw

She didn't take the camera out til the last day, a windy one which made the water choppy and cloudy, but this gives you an idea. Although it wasn't the very best snorkeling, it was great to be able to walk out the door to snorkel each morning and/or afternoon, especially before and after a day of doing other things. We never saw anyone feeding fish there, but there were always fish under there, usually including the blue tangs. 

And for fun, here's a remix of the CD from our stingray city trip, Captain Marvin's sends out a videographer with the people to shoot footage - at the end, you can buy the CD - we had to have it of course. We brought friends for their first snorkeling, and they were hooked on snorkeling after the stingray city trip. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EdKuzFGiIvs


----------



## PClapham (Jul 10, 2008)

Wonderful!  Thanks
Anita


----------



## esk444 (Jul 10, 2008)

Try this link for discussions of shore diving in Cayman  http://www.caymanactivityguide.com/forums/Snorkeling-topic2662.html

The Marriott on 7 Mile Beach has an artificial reef just off its beach that is OK for beginning snorkelers.

Eden's Rock is my favorite shore snorkeling.


----------



## Judy (Jul 13, 2008)

esk444 said:


> Eden's Rock is my favorite shore snorkeling.


Eden Rock also has good and easy shore diving. But it isn't at any of the timeshare resorts. It's in town, near the cruise ship piers.  There's a dive shop right there where you can rent snorkeling and dive gear, and lockers.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 15, 2008)

Judy said:


> Eden Rock also has good and easy shore diving. But it isn't at any of the timeshare resorts. It's in town, near the cruise ship piers.  There's a dive shop right there where you can rent snorkeling and dive gear, and lockers.




I can second that.   We stopped there for the day on a cruise.     There are a couple of shops that have access to Eden Rock.

Be sure to stop at the Eden Rock dive center, which is the _second _dive shop past the cruise tender pier.   If memory serves, look for the blue bldg with the big apple on the sign in the parking lot.

 was by myself, so I did a couple of guided dives.   While certainly not the best that Cayman has to offer, it was a fun way to spend the morning.   My wife and son snorkeled, while I dove, and they had a blast.

Locker rental is for all day, so after you're done snorkeling, you can leave your gear locked up and bum around town and have a nice lunch.


----------

